
Ask HN: What are some professional bodies I can be member of - altsyset
What are some professional associations, or societies that I can join online and contribute as a developer?
======
mtmail
[https://join.osmfoundation.org/](https://join.osmfoundation.org/) Some of the
[https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Google_Summer_of_Code/20...](https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Google_Summer_of_Code/2018/Project_Ideas)
haven't been finished, 2019 planning started. There's also
[https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Top_Ten_Tasks](https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Top_Ten_Tasks)
and the more generic
[https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Develop](https://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Develop)

~~~
altsyset
Ohh man, that is so helpful. Thanks a lot.

------
staz
ACM, IEEE

~~~
altsyset
Thanks

~~~
Something1234
Not a fan of the acm. Expensive membership for little more than a magazine and
access to papers that should be open access.

But then again, I just had the student membership.

~~~
grzm
Sounds like you likely have your mind made up, but you also get access to
Safari Books Online.

------
happppy
Github. Stack overflow.

